# Wife's Cold Hands and Feet



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here I am poking around PF when Wifey touched my neck with her ice cube hands. She thinks it is funny. Ha, ha, and ha. Her feet can cause freezer-burn, too. Now, I am no doctor, but it seems to me that this is indicative of poor circulation. This caused me to hit the search engines, if not for her sake but for my own.

Here's what I found.

Poor Circulation Herbs Help Improve Bad Circulation Problems

I don't know if this will help Wifey's cold hands and feet, but I think it can help us be healthier. Healthier bods means surviving longer in good times as well as bad.

Cayenne pepper and Ginkgo Biloba are on the shopping list for today.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had poor circulation problems in the past. I purchased some boot socks for my cold feet. When I'm in my full winter gear I almost always have overheat.

Yes so I like the cayenne pepper sometimes. A dash on my breakfast steak and just a little less on my fried potatoes. Anybody else use sea salt?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Roasted Garlic is great for the heart and blood circulation..and it tastes great too ...easy on the salt


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I use sea salt in my foods


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Cayenne peppers?!! If you start eating them you might have other problems! HOT!!! lol


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was talking about the powdered cayenne pepper you can sprinkle over your food. I got some cayenne pepper in my eye after I was eating and rubbed my eye. It was uncomfortable and even after I went in to wash my eyes out it only went down a little. It was uncomfortable but not in any way painful.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I wake up that way, but the morning hot shower fixes it.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am like a furnace and so is my son. My wife is much like your wife in that her extremities are always freezing cold. The process is called vasoconstriction and isn't indicative of poor circulation. Vasoconstriction occurs as a natural process intended to sacrifice the extremities as a way of diverting blood flow to keep vital organs warm and functioning. In women many times due to hormones, that process goes haywire and even in a minimal amount of cold temperature causing the capillaries to constrict in the hands and feet.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I add cayenne to everything, so delish!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

My wifes cold hands are caused by brushing her teeth after me then getting into bed. She thinks its just hilarious to put her cold hands on me!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I've got cold feet!!! I've learned not to put them on hubs when I crawl into bed!! BECAUSE, hubs has freakin cold hands!! It's war!! Lol


----------



## AlabamaJoe (Jan 6, 2015)

I read about this somewhere and like rjd25 said, it's not poor circulation, it's those damn hormones. It's the body's way of keeping vital organs warm and probably happens quicker in women to keep a potential foetus warm. Also, apparently *whispers* women have a higher percentage of body fat which stops fat reaching the skin.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Joe, our fingers and toes aren't all that fat.  Women have, on average, lower metabolic rates than men, so we make less body heat. We're also on average smaller (more surface area for our mass) so we lose heat more readily. Both of these mean we have to conserve heat more, and we react more quickly to cooling by restricting flow to extremities. And that's Before the *expletive deleted* hormones start playing their games. Downside, our hands and feet feel cold a lot more often. Upside, the heat conservation works and women are actually less likely to die of hypothermia than men (as in the Titanic disaster, where all of the few survivors that actually stayed in the water until rescue arrived were women.)


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

A glucose meter should also be on the list as poor circulations is a side effect of uncontrolled high blood sugar. I have diabetes and this was one of the first symptoms I had


----------



## AlabamaJoe (Jan 6, 2015)

Spice, that was a typo, I meant to write that the more body fat a person has, the harder it is for heat to reach the extremities. But I'll shut up now


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I know when I smoked my hands and feet were cold. If she has neuropathy in addition to the coldness maybe it's diabetes. I hope not. My wife is generally warm.


----------

